# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Τρώει τις κουτσουλιές

## douriakos

η παπαγαλινα μου απο χτες εγκατελειψε τα αβγα αφου δεν βγηκαν νεοσσοι και τρωει συνεχως κουτσουλιες απο χτες! λετε να τις λειπουν βιταμινες και να ειναι εξαντλημενη για αυτο να το κανει? ειναι φυσιολογικο?

----------


## Ρία

ο δικός μ παπαγαλος, παρόλο που δεν ειναι εξαντλημένος, σκαλιζει τις κουτσουλιες. δεν νομιζω να πάθει κατι. αλλαζε συχνα το χαρτι η την αμμο που εχεις βαλει. βάλε κανένα παιχνιδακι κ φρουτα κ τετοια. όσο για τα αυγά δεν ξερω. ελπίζω να σ απαντησει κάποιος που ξερει  :Happy:

----------


## douriakos

οτι τρωει τις κουτσουλιες δηλωνει ελλειψη καποιας βιταμινης αθτο το ξερω ομως πανω στη φωλια ειχε πιασει αρκετεσ κουτσουλιες εως πολλες και απο χτες τις εφαγε οολεσ το καθαρισε πληρως!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Νίκο σουπιοκόκκαλο έχεις στο κλουβί??? δίνεις κάποιο συμπλήρωμα διατροφή - βιταμίνη?

----------


## douriakos

τη βιταμινη μετα απο 3 μηνες το εκοψα μονο για 25 μερες που ηταν στη φωλια! σουπιοκοκαλλο εχει μονιμα και μια καρδια με ασβεστιο επισης! και καθε δυο μερες και αυγο με μπισκοτο! για αυτο αναροτιεμαι.... μιλαμε οτι εφαγε σε 2-3 μερες παρα πολυ κουτσουλια.... :s

----------


## lagreco69

Νικο σουπιοκοκκαλο τους εχεις? δες εδω αλλα σχετικα θεματα. Γιατί τρώει τις ακαθαρσίες του? και Τρώει τις κουτσουλιές του

----------


## geog87

μηπως να βαλεις καποια σχαρα να μην εχει επαφη το πουλακι με τις ακαθαρσιες του?

----------


## jk21

σωστο σαν αμεση ενεργεια αλλα πρεπει να βρεθει και η αιτια .μπορεις να μου αναφερεις τι διατροφη ακουλουθει (ειδη τροφων ,συχνοτητα χορηγησης ,συμπληρωματα (να αναφερεις το ονομα τους )  ;  αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ενταξει; εχει μηπως νωχελικοτητα ή διαρροια; κοιταξε το πουλι απο κατω στην κοιλικακη χωρα αν ειναι πρησμενο πουθενα

----------


## douriakos

τρωει κανονικη τροφη για κοκατιλ, οι βιταμινες γραφουν bogena multi vit και καθε 2 μερες τους βαζω ενα κουπακι για το αυγο γεματο με αυγο με μπισκοτα... το τριχωμα του πουλιου δεν ειναι καλο ειναι περιπου οπως οταν το ειχα παρει ειχα βαλει φωτο τοτε... σε αρκετα σημεια ειναι ανακατεμενο και λιγο αραιο... οι κουτσουλιες του ειναι κανονικες και εκτος απο την πρωτη μερα που βγηκε απο τη φωλια που ηταν καπως απο τοτε και πιο πριν ακομα το βλεπω κανονικο.....

----------


## jk21

συχνη χρηση μπισκοτου δεν θα σου συστηνα ... αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι 20% ζαχαρη .αυγο καθε μερα ! αν θελεις να κανεις κατι ευκολο (αν ετριβες μπισκοτα και αυγο μαζι ) κανε το ιδιο με λιγοτερο μπισκοτο και φρυγανια ή καλυτερα τριμμενο  κρητικο παξιμαδι .παρε μια πολυβιταμινη να εχει και αμινοξεα πχ mutavit ,nekton s ,eb12 chevita ,ornicuma s ,tabernil total

και βαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες και ας ηταν και τελειες

----------


## douriakos

δυσκολο για τις κουτσουλιες γιατι ειναι μαζι με του αρσενικου και δν μπορω να τις ξεχωρισω.... αυτο με το παξιμαδι θα το αρχισω απο δευτερα κιολας  :Happy:  θα βαλω απο βδομαδα και φωτογραφια του πουλιου να δειτε...

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις και των δυο .θα βοηθησει η συγκριση !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Πολλά σκευάσματα (λιχουδιές) που καταναλώνονται από πουλιά συντροφιάς, περιέχουν ελκυστικά γεύσης για να είναι πιο αποδεκτό και να καταναλώνονται σύντομα,
τα ελκυστικά γεύσης δεν αφομοιώνονται 100% και εξ'ισου από όλα τα πουλιά,με αποτέλεσμα να καταλήγουν στα κόπρανα,
αν η προσφορά στο κλουβί μειωθεί, κάποια πουλιά και ανάλογα τις ανάγκες τους τα αναζητούν εκεί.

----------


## douriakos

δηλαδη λες οτι το μπισκοτο με το αυγο μπορει να πηγαινει στα κοπρανα και γιατι χτες δεν τους εβαλα για αυτο η θηλυκια να εφαγε τα κοπρανα τους?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Υποθέτω Νίκο, αν το μπισκότο είναι ανθρώπινης χρήσης δεν έχει ελκυστικά γεύσης, έχει ζάχαρη που είναι χειρότερη για άλλους όμως λόγους.

----------

